# Did anyone know Amazon had these pages?



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

This is so out of character for the mighty Zon. A sense of humor? No.....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001250201


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

What no Haribou sugarless gummy bears?


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Joe_Nobody said:


> This is so out of character for the mighty Zon. A sense of humor? No.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001250201


What does it say about me that I'd already read some of these? That I know how to waste my time? 
They don't include the ones for the giant barrel of lube, though. THAT was an eye-opener. As a romance novelist, I say you can never have . . . Oh, wait. Never mind.

And oh, the sugarless gummy bears. Oh OH OH. Classic.


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

Some were truly brilliant!


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep, I knew. You can get lost for days reading hilarious Amazon reviews. The wolf t-shirt reviews are among the most hilarious ever written.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

lol that's been up for a while.  A link to it was even featured on the front page of the store before Christmas.  George Takei likes to see how many he can get up there.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I knew about this, and there are some great ones on there.

I was surprised a few weeks ago when someone posted an official Amazon zombie apocalypse store. Well, I was almost surprised, anyway ...


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

FYI:

http://www.uproxx.com/tv/2013/12/please-take-moment-read-hilarious-amazon-review-40000-85-inch-television/


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I was so charmed by the three-wolf-moon t-shirt's reviews that I bought it for my father-in-law.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> I was so charmed by the three-wolf-moon t-shirt's reviews that I bought it for my father-in-law.


So did my brother in law! Guess the reviews work.


----------



## Laurel Cremant (Dec 10, 2013)

Those reviews are always great. When the "dino porn" craziness happened a few months ago, the reviews for "Taken by the T-Rex" were inspiring. And there was a greak one for a $40k TV that I still go to for a giggle. This particular reviewer should consider a career in fiction...
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN85S9-85-Inch-Ultra-120Hz/product-reviews/B00CMEN95U/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Y'all caught that J.A. Konrath was the first reviewer showing for Wolf Urine on the second page, right?


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

That's nothing. Within Amazon, we have pa--. *closes mouth*


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Joe_Nobody said:


> This is so out of character for the mighty Zon. A sense of humor? No.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001250201


LOL Never saw that before. Who knew Amazon had a sense of humor?!


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Now I want this 3 wolf shirt...


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

That's awesome. I really hope this page doesn't go viral on Facebook because I bought my older mate (he's in his fifties) a Three Wolf Moon as a kind of joke last year and he loves it. It's his favorite t-shirt. He was back in the UK for a while but when he came back to Japan last week we had a welcome back party and he showed up in it. I'd never seen one in real life before, I assumed their actual existence was a myth.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

But if you bought a Three Wolf shirt, wouldn't you have to pin a little sign to it saying, "I'm being ironic?" Unless, I guess, you're SO ironic that you don't need the sign.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

"Ask your husband for some extra pocket money so you can buy one today." I have tears in my eyes over that one.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Joe_Nobody said:


> This is so out of character for the mighty Zon. A sense of humor? No.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001250201


Oh! Hahahahaha! Those reviews are classics! When did the Zon grow a funny bone?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I saw the wolf one quite some time ago. Didn't see the others.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I knew about a bunch of those products and their reviews, but I didn't know they had a summary page at Amazon


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

Lightened up my morning.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

I try to avoid reading these, because I will lose hours of work if I start.

Even George Takei wrote one for the Uranium Ore.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

the banana slicer one has more fun ones if you click through on it.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

dkgould said:


> lol that's been up for a while. A link to it was even featured on the front page of the store before Christmas. George Takei likes to see how many he can get up there.


You're so right about that. He also has an hilarious "review" of the wooden toilet seats in China book, only available in DTB format:



Mr. Takei's review is the very first one ("Audiobook Version Coming Soon!).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I had seen the banana slicer. Now people want to just make up funny reviews.


----------

